# Using WPI and nLite to completely automate installs



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

The other day i saw a friend of mine doing an installation of XP Heavy. Although his installation was not legal, being XP Heavy I have to admit, I did appreciate the fact that it installed all his applications automatically after his choosing applications. After a while I noticed that there was a wizard called WPI that was automating the entire install process of all the apps and that this is all that XP Heavy really is, an illegal copy of XP with automated install of illegal apps.
However there was a light that flicked on in my head.
I have recently been playing with creating automated installs through nLite & vLite for our installations at work. Unfortunately besides the drivers and service packs being streamlined, it is still a lot of work installing a multitude of applications which vary depending on department.
I have played around a bit with WPI but have not figured out how to completely automate the process. In other words, emulating the effect of the XP Heavy. When the process begins, the various keys, user info, etc are automatically filled in and the next and ok buttons are clicked on as necessary.
My question is has anyone used WPI and if so have you been able to achieve this? I have to say i have only played with it a little bit, actually only a few hours.
If you havent used it, have a look and see what you think, and maybe we can discuss the possibilities.
Anyway the site where you can download it is http://www.wpiw.net/
Does anyone have any other ideas, to use as an alternative to a nLite/WPI automated install?


----------



## andrewchristian (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I use psexec for many of these sorts of tasks, provided that the program comes with an unattended installer.


----------

